# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Чемпионат Мира по ИПО ФХ 2010.

## Tatjana

14 апреля 2010 года стартует 16-й Чемпионат Мира по следовой работе.
Официальный сайт http://www.fci-ipo-fh-2010.si/Ang/index.html

Эстонию представляют два спортсмена: Аарне Вяли с немецкой овчаркой AUSSENHAUS ISABEL и спортсмен нашей школы Игорь Сухалет с немецкой овчаркой UNERSCHROCKEN WIMBA.

----------


## Natusik

Таня, ты тоже едешь на это мероприятие?

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, ты тоже едешь на это мероприятие?


Ага, капитаном. :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

А у нас, судя по тому, что вчера и сегодня опять идет снег, до 14 апреля он явно не растает. )))

----------


## Tatjana

> А у нас, судя по тому, что вчера и сегодня опять идет снег, до 14 апреля он явно не растает. )))


Так и у нас везде снег и будет лежать до мая точно. :Ac:

----------


## Светлана

> Так и у нас везде снег и будет лежать до мая точно.


И у нас тоже его по пояс на полях :0317: 
Жалко, что как в сказке "Двенадцать месяцев" нельзя хоть одну полянку вытаять и позаниматься. Придется с лыж сразу на след съехать :Ag: 
Таня, значит встретимся в Словении: :Az:

----------


## Natusik

Тань, а какого числа вы выезжать планируете?

----------


## Tatjana

> Тань, а какого числа вы выезжать планируете?


7-го апреля.

----------


## Natusik

> 7-го апреля.


Бум за вашу команду кулачки держать  :Ax: 
А обратно когда?

----------


## Tatjana

Сегодня днём выезжаем. У Вимбы началась течка... всё не как у людей. :Ac:

----------


## Natusik

Успехов!!!

----------


## Tatjana

Мы в Словении! Ура!
Условия просто обалденные! Во всём повезло. Доехали просто замечательно. Несмотря на то, что в Таллинне мы обнаружили неисправность гпс, до самого Грозуплие в Словении мы доехали без единой помарки. Чернякова была просто идеальным штурманом! Даже когда вдруг в Словенн заработал ГПС, мои мужчины решили дать возможность мне передохнуть. Но не прошло и получаса, как оказалось, что я всё-таки более надёжный штурман, чем ГПС. Вообщем мне пришлось вести наш караван до самого места. 
 Пересекали границы Эстонии, Латвии, Литвы, Польши, Чехии, Австрии, Словении. Когда ехали в Чехии, то слева высились Карпаты. Красотища! Жаль что Австрию уже проезжали в тёмное время. Осталось впечатление сплошного спуска с огромной горы.
Словения - это чудо! Живём на самой высокой точке этого района. Машина круто взбирается вверх. Местность называется Иваница Горица. Вокруг горы. Вдалеке видны белоснежные вершины.
Гостиница - великолепное отреставрированное строение старой фермы. Называется Грофилья. Такое чувство, что тут музей под небом.

----------


## Lex

Супер! пока всё просто отлично, пусть и дальше всё будет безоблачно  :0218:

----------


## Tatjana

Я, можно сказать просто счастлива. Потому что потратила много сил на поиск жилья. Очень переживала. Но все мои усилия увенчались успехом. Мы не только замечательно устроились, но еще и имеем прекрасную возможность быть в интеренете! :Ay: 
У нас отличные номера с кухней, всей необходимой утварью, холодильником, хорошей комнатой отдыха и даже с утюгом!

----------


## Света

А где собаки живут?

----------


## Tatjana

Свет, собаки разгуливают по всей гостинице. Живут вместе с нами. Я говорю: условия просто не реально суперовские!
Мне накануне из штаба организации Чемпионата пришло письмо, чтобы мы указали какого числа мы приезжаем и где планируем остановиться. Я сообщила все наши координаты. Ну так вот, когда мы приехали в гостиницу, нас уже ждал полный сервис с тренировками. Нас любезно сопроводили на поля и предоставили возможность для тренировок.

Утром Игорь с Вимбой и Арне с Изи сделали здесь свои первые следы. Т.к. наши собаки совершенно не имели тренинга до этого, мы решили сделать простые получасовые следы, протяженностью до 500 шагов с двумя углами и кормом на следе. Не скажу, что наши собаки всё сделали безукоризненно. У обоих были проблемы и впервую очередь видно, что это связано с своеобразным ланшафтом. Наши собаки впервые работали след по горам. Я всё сняла на видео. Но тут очень медленно грузит. Не знаю, смогу ли всё загрузить.
Вечером сделаем опять следовую тренировку.

----------


## Света

Вот это да!Собакам , да и Вам  здорово!

----------


## Nikolai

а где иллюстрированное описание? хочу фоток!

----------


## inna

Желаю удачи! Начало отличное! :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

Вот тут мы живём:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWDo-Xq_ya4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tmCGNkgvfg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPf-mK-P3Fs

----------


## Светлана

Татьяна, привет! С приездом! Рады что вы также успешно добрались до Словении!
Мы здесь уже с 5-го числа и пока тоже всем довольны! Успешных вам тренировок, до встречи (мы от вас примерно в 20 км в местечке Велико Млачево)!

----------


## Tatjana

Свет, приезжайте к нам в гости! :Ax:

----------


## Светлана

Таня, спасибо за приглашение! Обязательно приедем, скорее всего в воскресенье!

----------


## Natusik

Ух ты, как здорово!
Пусть собачкам хорошо нюхается!
Ждём ещё рассказов и конечно - фоток.  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Фотографии сделаны нашим вдохновителем команды, Каарелом Вяли! Который несёт обязанности фотокорреспондента и переводчика! Что бы мы без него делали...? 


Игорь забыл дома и фотокамеру и 10-ти метровый поводок...
Пейзажи в  в Чехии:


Наша машина постоянно маячила впереди))).

----------


## Tatjana

Распределение заданий.

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana

Называется факир был пьян  :Ag: :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A16Oj0b7Qb0

Еще небольшая зарисовка:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT-0nKt94WM

----------


## rsv2000

С наилучшими пожеланиями в это Чемпионате, все у вас получится, а поводок забыли, так это к приобретению.
от Вас обязательно фото с Петером.
спасибо Игорь

----------


## inna

отличное место! красотища! Таня а что они с этими оленями делают?

----------


## Tatjana

> отличное место! красотища! Таня а что они с этими оленями делают?


Вот не знаю, надо спросить. Выясню, напишу.
Кстати тут дорогой сыр. А мы так к нему привыкшие! Надо было им в подарок везти сыр из Эстонии. :Ab: 

Кстати, тут большая часть полей удобрена навозом.

----------


## Tatjana

Видео о пейзаже:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1bDeDD_cOc

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Ну, слава Богу, вы на месте! Я только добралась до сети.
Как тренинг, сколько тренировок в день делаете? Природа и места - просто чудо! Что-то уже известно насчет программы соревнований?

----------


## Tatjana

> Ну, слава Богу, вы на месте! Я только добралась до сети.
> Как тренинг, сколько тренировок в день делаете? Природа и места - просто чудо! Что-то уже известно насчет программы соревнований?


Вчера было две тренировки. Первая - ознакомительная с ланшафтом. Вторая - карабканье в гору. Поверхность не сложная (почти всё с навозом, тут без навоза наверное нет полей :Ap: ). Гладкой почвы вообще нет. Единственная трудность может быть с ложбинками где гуляет ветер, ну и совсем не хватает наработанных часов в этом сезоне. Склоны тоже пока не представляют сложностей. Самое важное, как собаки адаптируются к условиям соревнований и проживания в чужом месте.

Мужики мои вчера вечером наплутали... Сегодня утром я решила больше не рисковать и сама проложила обоим собакам след. Конфигурация не сложная, но давность сделали 3 часа. Вимба более-менее, а вот Изи у Арне устала от поездки и очень реагирует на его сына. Вообщем я тут решаю головоломку, сама понимаешь. Пока все следы делаем не сложные.

Сегодня еще один след для Изи. Это было решение Арне. После этого следа посмотрим, что можно будет еще для неё сделать.
Ну а с Вимбой всё держу под контролем. Игорь молодец, не мешает пока и придерживается моих советов.

По программе пока ничего нового. Ещё никого даже не видели. Просто некогда.

----------


## Natusik

> Видео о пейзаже:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1bDeDD_cOc


Красиво!!!

----------


## Света

Тань, ну  как там у Вас дела? Во сколько старт?

----------


## Tatjana

> Тань, ну  как там у Вас дела? Во сколько старт?


Итак, сегодня состоялась жеребьека:
Аарне 15.04 в 11.00
Игорь 16.04 в 8.10
Аарне 17.04 в 11.30
Игорь 18.04 в 11.00
В Словении минус 1 час эстонского времени.

----------


## Nubira

Мы очень за вас болеем!!!!!  :0218:

----------


## Крыска

Получается первый уже пошел? Танюша удачи!!!! :0218:  :0218:  :0218: 
А у россиян Света должна уже закончить.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Сообщение от Татьяны:



> У Арнэ собака не смогла вернуться на дугу. Дуга была проложена на конском навозе. Фантастическое невезение. Мы расстроены. Ева 96. Вот ей точно везло. Остальные собаки никак.

----------


## Nubira

Новости о Росиянах:
"Первые вести с полей радости не прибавляют. Бирма получила 38 баллов, не дойдя двух углов до конца. Она ушла на дуге. Очень плохое покрытие. Ей досталось поле изрытое мышами. Остальные в ее группе: хорват - 44 балла, англичанин - 11 баллов. Что в других группах не знаю пока."

----------


## Nubira

Унершроккен Вимба, 55 баллов, ушла с середины последней прямой  :(

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Сообщение от Татьяны!




> Вимба, второй след, - 96 баллов

----------


## Lex

Класс! молодец Вимба! :Ax:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Таня написала, что у Игоря и Вимбы по второму следу лучший результат  из всех участников чемпионата!

Ура-а-а! Игорь - молодец! Поздравляю!   :Ay: 

Теперь особенно жаль, что с первым следом такая неудача...

----------


## rsv2000

Молодцы ребята, собрались, Таня капитанит, супер.

----------


## Natusik

Ой, какие молодцы! 
Таня не писала, в каких условиях был второй след?

----------


## Nubira

Таня уже немножечко написала на вартхофе, 
http://varthof.borda.ru/?1-1-0-00000156-000-160-0
думаю скоро напишет здесь полный отчет :)

----------


## Tatjana

Я очень довольна поездкой. Всё было просто супер! Позже напишу небольшой отчет о соревнованиях. Надо сначала придти в себя после поездки. Несомненно Игорь и Вимба были героями последнего дня Чемпионата!!! :0433:

----------


## Tatjana

Это наш финал!


Мы все счастливы!!!

Поздравления Игорю от двухкратной Чемпионки Мира Евы Панаковой, с которой мы сдружились на Чемпионатах за эти два года!

----------


## inna

Таня,Игорь поздравляю! :Ad: Ждёмс подробностей и фоток!

----------


## Света

> Таня,Игорь поздравляю!Ждёмс подробностей и фоток!


и видео тоже не помешает!

----------


## Tatjana

Лучше поздно, чем никогда: это небольшой отчёт о поездке.
16-18 апреля в г. Грозуплие на склонах гор Словении проходил Чемпионат Мира 2010г. по следовой работе. Уже второй год подряд мне представляется возможность присутствовать на  Чемпионатах Мира по ИПО –ФХ.
В этот спортивный сезон в Эстонии была очень длинная и снежная зима. В буквальном смысле, на соревнования мы выехали прям из снега, имея за собой только тренинг прошлого года.
Было принято решение приехать в Словению за 5 дней до начала самих соренвований, чтобы собаки смогли адаптироваться к условиям гор и немного потренироваться.
Дорога в Словению была не трудной и без приключений. 7-го апреля, с в среду после полудня мы выехали из Эстонии. Погода благоприятствовала. Нам предстояло пересечь границы Латвии, Литвы, Польши, Чехии, Австрии и Словении. С непродолжительной ночёвкой в Польше мы преодолели 2100 км за 34 часа.
Словения встретила нас гостеприимством, хорошей погодой и романтическим местом проживания. Мы поселились в 17-ти киллометрах  от Грозуплиев уютной частной гостинице при небольшой ферме Грофия. На ферме содержались необычные для сельского хозяйства Эстонии животные: олени.

Отмечу довольно высокий уровень организации самого Чемпионата. В гостинице нас уже ждала информация о предстоящем тренинге, для нас сразу были выделены тренировочные поля и забронированы времена.

Организаторы также побеспокоились и о культурной программе. Для всех спортсменов была организована экскурсия на древнее горное озеро с своим романтичным приданием. По окончании экскурсии всех ждал ужин в небольшом ресторане. А эстонской команде в полном составе еще удалось побывать на экскурсии для капитанов в древний Словенский замок 16-го века - пристанище  одного рода принцев.

Не скажу, что условия гор как-то особо мешали нашим собакам. Но одно обстоятельство точно было слишком сложным. Это навоз!!! Который встечался повсюду. В Словении на склонах гор очень тонкий слой плодородной почвы, там практически нет свободного выпаса скота. Весной склоны гор активно удобряют за зиму накопившемся навозом, который еще разводят с химическими удобрениями. Для наших тренировок также было выделено одно такое химико-навозное поле.
Свои тренировочные следы мы начали от простого к сложному, решив дать собакам день отдыха накануне старта.
Всё пребывание на Чемпионате было связано не только с предстартовым волнением и тренингом, но и с приятным общением со спортсменами Словакии ( с ними мы стартуем вместе уже 2-ой год), Росии, Хорватии, Сербии. Во время соревнований царила очень дружеская обстановка, все сопереживали и старались поддержать друг друга во время неудач.

В среду состоялась официальная церемонаия открытия с последующей жеребьёвкой. Торжественно и празднично. Нашей сборной достались хорошие стартовые номера. По одному следу каждый день.
Всем стартующим на Чемпионате предстояло работать 2 следа. Участников разделили на две группы А и В таким образом, чтобы оценивание следом для каждого участника проводили оба судьи. Группу А оценивал судья из Словакии DUŠAN MAJTAS, группу В – немецкий судья UDO STACHOWIAK.
Было довольно удобно наблюдать за работой обеих групп, т.к. следы распологались чаще всего на противоположных сторонах дороги.
В Чемпионате приняли участие спортсмены из 20-ти стран. Зная наиболее сильных участников, я старалась посмотреть именно их работу.
Итак, одной из первых в первый день соревнований в группе А стартовала прошлогодняя Чемпионка Мира Ева Панакова со своим  TIKO BETKIN DVOR. Стояла сухая и солнечная погода.
К сожелению, кроме капитана словацкой сборной И. Ленгварского, нас наблюдавших не пустили подойти ближе к началу старта, т.к. он начинался у самой проезжей части и уходил вглубь. Деревья и неровный рельев постоянно скрывали проводника и собаку. Я видела, что Тико время от времени контролировал прямые, была небольшая ошибка на обозначении одной из вещи. Но в целом собака показала высокий уровень инстинкта, ровный, заинтересованный и уверенный поиск. В итоге 96 б. И оценка «отлично».
Параллельно с Тико работала российская спортсменка Светлана Кирилова с немецкой овчаркой BIRMA STENFI BLACK.

Для тех, кто никогда не был на таких Чемпионатах отмечу, что протяжённость следов составляла не менее 2,5 км. Собаки обычно работали около 25-27 минут на следе.
Наблюдая за Бирмой, я очень удивлялась насколько длинным и долгим был её след. Со стороны российская собака выглядела вполне конкурентноспособной. К сожелению, Бирма в самом конце ошиблась и сошла со следа.

Настала очередь нашего спортсмена, Арне Вяли с немецкой овчаркой AUSSENHAUS ISABEL (Изи), которые стартовали в группе В под оценивением специалиста из Германии. Первая прямая для Изи была проложена прямо вдоль проезжей дороги, но в этой группе не было такого жесткого контроля для зрителей и некоторые наблюдающие прямо двигались по дороге за собакой. Мне приходилось самой останавливать зрителей. Я видела, что Изи начала не энергично и не столь заинтересованно, как обычно. Видно было, что собака от поездки уже устала. Пройдя около 100 шагов Изи стала плутать в одном месте. Оказалось она была на дуге, которая возвращалась на полосу с обильно рассыпанным навозом. Увы, к таким испытаниям собака была не готова, она остановилась в работе.  Итог 7 баллов. Расстоенные мы продолжили смотреть работу других спортсменов этой группы.
Нам сообщили, что российский спортсмен Сергей Жиркевич достойно выступил со своим BRIT Z L'UBOVHO DVORA. Мы откровенно были рады его успеху!

----------


## Tatjana

Одним из сильных в последней подгруппе был FRIEDRICH DREYER с  немецкой овчаркой GREG VOM HAUS ENDRKAT. По жребию Фридриху досталось одно из самых легкий полей Чемпионата. Собака была очень внимательной и сосредоточенной, работала со знанием дела. Корректной в углах и на обозначении предметов. В итоге 95 баллов. Я даже посчитала, что немецкий судья в данном случае был скуп в оценке. 
Одним из последних в этот день стартовал Петер Ленгварский с 11 летним JACKSON EQIDIUS (Джекки). Джекки уверенно взял след и с напором повёл за собой проводника, перед лесополосой Джекки немного стал контролировать дугу. Через некоторое время собака скрылась за деревьями, и мы не видели части прохождения следа. Когда Петер опять появился на виду, Джекки шел уверенно. Ему предстояло работать острый угол, который вел собаку на довольно обширный участок пашни перекопанной с навозом. Собака никак не хотела поворачивать на ту сторону, долго крутилась и всё же пошла по верному направлению. Дальнейшая работа была без замечаний. По окончании работы Петер мне рассказал, что за лесом один из углов был проложен прямо по проезженной тракторами дороге, и там собака тоже не сразу справилась с углом. Кружение на остром угле с навозом стоило 5 баллов. В итоге оценка «хорошо» 85б. 

Итогом первого дня соревнований стало 10 положительных результатов из 24 стартовавших. Только одна оценка отлично и одна очень хорошо. Стало ясно, что одним из главных условий удачного выступления является жеребьёвка - кому какое поле достанется. 
На следующий день одному из первых предстоял старт нашему Игорю Сухалет с UNERSCHROCKEN WIMBA у которой как раз на момент стартов выпал пик течки. Не скажу, что подводка к старту и сам старт был без ошибок. Вимба кое-как начала работу по следу. Я зажмурилась и отошла в сторону, боялась даже смотреть... Когда я посмотрела в карту следа, то обомлела. Вимбе предстояло лезть в огромную крутую гору с желтлй сухой травой, я даже не сразу поверила своим глазам. Прокладчик потом нам сказал, что на этой горе 5 дней назад еще лежал снег. Вимба невзирая на все лишения и трудности вскарабкалась на эту гору, отлично проработала там два угла и стала спускаться вниз. Это была последняя прямая и казалось, что уже ничего не помешает получить положительный результат. Поскольку спуск был очень крутым, игорю пришлось двигаться переступами, в какой-то момент он не удержал верную скорость и Вимба просто соскочила вниз со следа. Как раз на то место, где пару минутами ранее пробежала антилопа. Мы все ахнули. Вимба так и не смогла опять вернуться на след. Итог 55 баллов. Сожелели все, в том числе и судья. В своём комментарии он отметил, что это был один из самых сложных следов для работы, и он был очень приятно удивлён работе нашей собаки.

Паралелльно в это же время работал один из сильнейших спортсменов – следовиков KARSTEN HERGLOTZ с н.о. ATZE VOM SALMBREITENBACH. Это была отличная работа на 98 баллов. В этот же день на оценку отлично отработал чешский спорсмен JAROSLAV HARTL с н.о CONNIE ORTHEX 96 баллов и ведёрко с кормом после прохождения следа.

Второй день соревнований показал  8 положительных результатов из 14 стартующих собак.  2 оценки «отлично» и три «очень хорошо». После прохождения первого следа в командном зачете осталось лишь 5 стран, получивших по двум стартующим собакам положительный результат. Все понимали, что условия работы были одни из самых трудных на Чемпионатах последних лет. И только среди 8–ми спортсменов завязалась борьба за пьедистал.
 Предстояла борьба во втором следе. 
Начало субботних соревнований стало удручающим. Все собаки сходили со следа. В том числе и претиндент на пьедистал из немецкой сборной. Собака не справилась с последней трети следа. Это был шок для спортсмена - 44 балла.
5-м по счету  в подгруппе предстояло работать неоднократному призёру Чемпионатов Мира по следу Петеру Ленгварскому. Накануне заболел его Джекки. Жуткое расстройство кишечника. Петер изо всех сил старался поправить самочувствие собаки. По жребию словацкому спортсмену досталось было одно из самых трудных полей. Во время работы собаки по полю бегали антилопы. На этом поле находилась прикормка для диких животных. На старте было видно, что собака не могла нормально работать. У Джекки не было обычного напора в начале работы,  ясно было, что он полностью не оправился от болезни, плюс старт находился на одном из самых трудных участков. Через 30 метров после старта собака стала контролировать прямую и в этот момент чуть потеряла концентрацию, отвлекаясь на небольшую стаю бегущих антлилоп. Поводок запутался за какую-то кочку. Судья разрешил освободить поводок и Джекки, к счастью собака продолжила работать. За работой такого известного спортсмена следили чуть ли не все участники Чемпионата, все болели за эту собаку и сопереживали трудностям. Джекии опять немного сбился во время пересечения, но верно распутал след и продолжил работу. Мне казалось, что след никогда не закончиться... настолько длинным он был. Чем дольше работала собака, тем увереннее она чувствовала себя на следе. Мы все, затаив дыхание наблюдали. Справившись с 1/3 части следа, где собака столкнулась с трудностями, далее работа была на отлично, углы, прямые, вещи – всё без замечаний. Когда Джекки обозначил последнюю вещь и Петер подошел к собаке, закончив работу, мы скандировали ему: БРАВО!!!! Результат 93 балла. Это был последний след Джекки в его длинной спортивной карьере. Теперь его ждал отдых и особое положение заслуженного домашнего любимца. 

Сразу после Ленгварского стартовал наш Арне Вяли. Изи на этот раз уверенно взяла след, но проработав первую прямую не справилась с острым углом. Потом Арне посчитал, что это была больше ошибка проводника, чем собаки, т.к. он начал движение к ней, не дождавшись прохождения острого угла до конца. Ну что поделать? В любом случае наш спортсмен получил важный опыт таких крупных соревнований.
Неудача постигла и обеих  российских собак. Брит также не справился с острым углом. Результат 29 баллов. У Бирмы также сход -  18 баллов.
Мне запомнилась работа еще двух интересных собак: ховаварта из Австрии 75/87 и эрдельтерьера из Франции 33/91. 
К вечеру все собрались смотреть след Евы Панаковой, которая стартовала одной из последних в этот день и была одним из главных претендентов на победу в Чемпионате. Еве повезло. По жребию это было не плохое поле. Только прднявшийся  ветер представлял небольшие трудности. Тико, как всегда уверенно, с высоким уровнем поиска начал работу. Не все углы были абсолютно корректны и не была обозначена одна вещь. Но собака шла до конца, сохраняя высокую концентрацию и мотивацию поиска. К этому времени мне удалось посмотреть работу уже большинства спортсменов и можно было сказать, что Тико – это одна из самых сильных следовых собак, не только очень хорошо подготовленных, но и наделённая определённым поисковым талантом. Резульат: оценка «очень хорошо» 93 балла.
Третий день соревнований не выявил ни одной собаки, работающей на оценку «отлично». Сказывалась усталость. 11 положительных результатов из 24 –х. Лучшая сумма 189 баллов у Евы Панаковой. 

В переди последний день соревнований, где за пьедистал могли бороться еще два спортсмена из Чехии, немец KARSTEN HERGLOTZ  и молодой словацкий спортсмен PETER D&#211;ŽA, показавший результат в первом следе 94б.

----------


## Tatjana

Воскресение нас встретило хмуро. Временами шёл дождь. А мы с Игорем этому открыто радовались, т.к. это была наша родная эстонская погода! Несмотря на кажущиеся нам не плохие погодные условия, собаки одна за другой либо сходили со следа, либо показывали не столь высокий результат. Чешский спортсмен JAROSLAV HARTL с н.о CONNIE ORTHEX  в борьбе за Чемпионство не смог опередить Еву. Второй след был на нижнюю оценку «очень хорошо» 90б. Конни имела вторую сумму соревнований 187 баллов. Все ждали выступления немецкой собаки, имеющий самый высокий результат по первому следу. 
По жребию Игорю и Карстену предстояло работать приблизительно в одно время. Большая часть зрителей конечно же ушла смотреть работу претендента номер 1!!! С нами остались лишь россияне, Ева Панакова и руководитель рабочей группы ФЦИ Франц Янсен. 
Игорь направился с Вимбой к точке старта. По собаке было видно, что мотивации для работы не хватает. Игорю пришлось даже рукой показать начало следа. Вимба начала работу. Первая прямая была самой неудачной. Не хватало мотивационного поиска, но собака была корректной на следе и верно обозначала вещи. Чем дольше длился поиск, тем выше становилась мотивация. Первая длинная прямая с двумя вещами. После обозначения второй вещи, собака полностью включилась в работу, сконцентрирована, одним темпом, корректна на первых двух углах, с точным заходом на дугу, чуть контролировала выход из дуги, отличные острые углы и отличная работа на пересечениях. Чуть контролировала последний угол. Всё, конец, легла на последнюю вещь! Каким же был наш восторг, когда судья обьявил оценку «отлично»!!! Ура-а-а-а!!! Мы уже победили! Это был не просто след до конца. Забегая вперёд – это была единственная оценка «отлично» во втором следе среди всех участников. И это было показано собакой эстонского происхождения с эстонской подготовкой. Мы были горды за нашу страну!

Мне удалось посмтреть лишь окончание работы немецкого спортсмена. Большая часть его работы была скрыта от наблюдения, либо за холмами, либо за лесом. Работа собаки не была столь удачной, 87 баллов и Еву уже никто не мог опередить. Стало ясно, что словацкая спортсменка стала во второй раз Чемпионкой Мира!!!

Последней претенденткой на пьедестал оставалась чешская спортсменка ANDREA KASLOV&#193; с н.о. HERIET Z NOV&#201;HO DRAKA. К сожелению собака сошла на пересечении. 47 баллов.
Это был один из последних следов Чемпионата, который подходил к завершению. 
Очень торжественная церемония. Собралось  много зрителей в небольшом словацкм городке. Интересная концертная программа с местным фольклёром. Красивое награждение победителей и призеров. 
Перая 5-ка спортсменов: 
1 EVA PANAKOV&#193; TIKO BETKIN DVOR SK 96 93 189 1
2 JAROSLAV HARTL CONNIE ORTHEX CZ 96 91 187 2
3 KARSTEN HERGLOTZ ATZE VOM SALMBREITENBACH DE 98 87 185 3
4 PETER LENGVARSK&#221; JACKSON EQIDIUS SK 85 93 178 4
5 DUBRAVKO STIPANIĆ CELLO VON HAUS MILEŠEVAC HR 95 80 175 5

В общем зачёте в результате осталось только две команды: 
1. Словакия
2. Словения

Мы успели сдружиться со многими спортсменами и с грустью прощались. Это был сложный Чемпионат для работы, но очень позитивный для спортсменов. С хорошим настроение, усталые, но счастливые мы возвращались домой.
Следующий крупный старт  - Чемпионат Европы в конце сентября в Словакии.

----------


## Tatjana

> и видео тоже не помешает!


След Вимбы на "отлично":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i24ZsIWrqac 1-я часть

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNm6C9n7qro 2-я часть

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtLq7zlidx8 3-я часть

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYSB-Q-KGrI 4-я часть

----------


## Tatjana

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O6SV_4l3Og 5-я часть

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XslayHfOZvo 6-я часть

Скучно. Постоянно одна картинка. Вимба - нос в землю, спокойна и уверенна, как удав. :Ap:

----------

